# Lynskey warranty/customer service



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

In the midst of so many ABG warranty fiascos, both on this forum and others that I've seen, I just had to give Lynskey a little publicity for their warranty service.

The paint on the head tube badge on my 2009 R330 is starting to peel very slightly. I emailed them and the next day I received an email telling me a new badge was on the way.

David


----------



## giantdefy2 (Dec 2, 2010)

armybikerider said:


> In the midst of so many ABG warranty fiascos, both on this forum and others that I've seen, I just had to give Lynskey a little publicity for their warranty service.
> 
> The paint on the head tube badge on my 2009 R330 is starting to peel very slightly. I emailed them and the next day I received an email telling me a new badge was on the way.
> 
> David


Lynskeys top notch customer service is the reason why I recently placed an order for a Lynskey Cooper, cant wait! A large part of the satisfaction and enjoyment of owning a bike is knowing that its backed by great customer service! Talking to them on the phone shows how passionate they are about their product.


----------



## infopete (Nov 19, 2010)

That's just too easy, you're making me jealous


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I had made up my mind to buy a steel frameset from a USA builder. I obtained some prices I thought were a little high. I then traded emails with Lynskey and then phone calls to confirm that I wasn't going to buy a Lynskey. Next thing I know, I had a Lynskey Cooper shipped to my house and have no regrets. They returned email and answered my stupid questions with class.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

acckids said:


> I had made up my mind to buy a steel frameset from a USA builder. I obtained some prices I thought were a little high. I then traded emails with Lynskey and then phone calls to confirm that I wasn't going to buy a Lynskey. Next thing I know, I had a Lynskey Cooper shipped to my house and have no regrets. They returned email and answered my stupid questions with class.


I own a Lynskey and convinced my daughter to buy a Lynskey. Unfortunately, they never responded to her emails after she took position of the frame. She just had some questions on stem size and angle. Needless to say, both she and I were very disappointed. I know Lynskey can do better than that. Was it because she is a female?


----------



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

Ditto on great customer service. I bought a Cooper CX and had a ton of questions. Jack K. was super helpful. They even cut me a deal on the shipping and frame finish. 

I was very happy with the fit and finish, even at their economy Cooper level. Frame assembled into bike with no tolerance issues.

I had additional questions as I built the frame up. No problem with post-sale customer service either. 

I doubt they failed to reply to a customer because they are female. Any evidence of gender bias other than a wild a$$ guess?

My next frame will be from Pride Cycles however.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

The southeast US has been hit pretty hard by snow storms the last few days. I would bet that the Chattanooga area is not ready for the kind of weather they have been seeing.

Lynskey responded pretty quickly to a question that I had about an old Litespeed custom build that I bought.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Lynskey customer service is amazing before and after the sale.


----------



## scruffy mike (Jan 11, 2010)

onlineflyer said:


> I own a Lynskey and convinced my daughter to buy a Lynskey. Unfortunately, they never responded to her emails after she took position of the frame. She just had some questions on stem size and angle. Needless to say, both she and I were very disappointed. I know Lynskey can do better than that. Was it because she is a female?


onlineflyer,

I am very sorry to hear you had a question go un-answered. I can assure you gender had nothing to do with it, its not the norm but it may have simply "fallen through the cracks". Send me a PM with her name and I can pull the records up in our database and do my best to answer her question.

Mike V @ Lynskey


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

18usc371 said:


> My next frame will be from Pride Cycles however.


seriously?? well, good luck with that -- you're a brave man.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

JustTooBig said:


> seriously?? well, good luck with that -- you're a brave man.


I just looked at the Pride Cycles site and it brought back fond memories of GT Bicycles "Tripple Triangle" design of years past. (Pre Pacific Bicycle Corp. days) 

As with all small builders customer service and turn around time is the key to success. No one wants to lay down their hard earned cash for a bike or frame then wait months to get it. 

Check out the intimate apparel, you have to love a company what will plaster their logo on the front of your underwear.


----------



## giantdefy2 (Dec 2, 2010)

OP, read this post about Pride cycles http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226535


----------



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

JustTooBig said:


> seriously?? well, good luck with that -- you're a brave man.


No - a joke. I wouln't buy from them if they were the last game in town.


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

giantdefy2 said:


> OP, read this post about Pride cycles http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226535


I know - I followed the thread about Pride. Even more of a reason to give a shout-out to the guys at Lynskey.

David


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*this is what I like*



scruffy mike said:


> onlineflyer,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear you had a question go un-answered. I can assure you gender had nothing to do with it, its not the norm but it may have simply "fallen through the cracks". Send me a PM with her name and I can pull the records up in our database and do my best to answer her question.
> 
> Mike V @ Lynskey



a customer has an issue, posts it, a staffer sees it and is on it

awesome, give Mike a bonus


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

After reading the thread on Pride Cycles and the problems people have had with custom orders I would have to say I wouldn't buy anything more than the thong for my girl friend from Pride. To bad it doesn't say "Pride" "Made in the USA". 

I will stand by my original observation and memories of the GT triple triangle frame. I'd love to find an older Zaskar titanium frame to build up as a single speed commuter.


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

*not thrilled with Lynskey's warranty policy*

It seems I need to contact my attorney to even discuss Lynskey's honoring of their warranty.I purchased a helix o/s frameset in 2011,I bought an sram red group and Zipp 404 firecrest from my LBS.The price was much better locally.I raced it in 2011 without any problems.When I was changing tire this spring I noticed the non-drive chainstay has a notch actually rubbed into it.I changed to dura ace wheels and finished out the season.Just a few weeks I emailed a picture to a Lynskey salesman who informed me it should not be a problem .He also said for 2013 they has changed frame design to allow for 25c tires and wider rims.All I said was I would contact my cycling lawyer friend and ask him if I was being unreasonable about my complaint.They will not even discuss my problem,anymore.It seems when a customer mentions a lawyer their policy is to stop communicating.I could have bought the same wheels from Lynskey and was never informed there was a wheel or tire restriction when I bought the frame.I would never ever buy another Lynskey.I will let my attorney handle my problem.I f you think of doing business with Lynskey,think again


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

alpineheightscc said:


> It seems I need to contact my attorney to even discuss Lynskey's honoring of their warranty.I purchased a helix o/s frameset in 2011,I bought an sram red group and Zipp 404 firecrest from my LBS.The price was much better locally.I raced it in 2011 without any problems.When I was changing tire this spring I noticed the non-drive chainstay has a notch actually rubbed into it.I changed to dura ace wheels and finished out the season.Just a few weeks I emailed a picture to a Lynskey salesman who informed me it should not be a problem .He also said for 2013 they has changed frame design to allow for 25c tires and wider rims.All I said was I would contact my cycling lawyer friend and ask him if I was being unreasonable about my complaint.They will not even discuss my problem,anymore.It seems when a customer mentions a lawyer their policy is to stop communicating.I could have bought the same wheels from Lynskey and was never informed there was a wheel or tire restriction when I bought the frame.I would never ever buy another Lynskey.I will let my attorney handle my problem.I f you think of doing business with Lynskey,think again


Blah, BLAH, BLAH.

YOU AND YOUR attorney.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

alpineheightscc said:


> It seems I need to contact my attorney to even discuss Lynskey's honoring of their warranty.I purchased a helix o/s frameset in 2011,I bought an sram red group and Zipp 404 firecrest from my LBS.The price was much better locally.I raced it in 2011 without any problems.When I was changing tire this spring I noticed the non-drive chainstay has a notch actually rubbed into it.I changed to dura ace wheels and finished out the season.Just a few weeks I emailed a picture to a Lynskey salesman who informed me it should not be a problem .He also said for 2013 they has changed frame design to allow for 25c tires and wider rims.All I said was I would contact my cycling lawyer friend and ask him if I was being unreasonable about my complaint.They will not even discuss my problem,anymore.It seems when a customer mentions a lawyer their policy is to stop communicating.I could have bought the same wheels from Lynskey and was never informed there was a wheel or tire restriction when I bought the frame.I would never ever buy another Lynskey.I will let my attorney handle my problem.I f you think of doing business with Lynskey,think again


Why would you even mention bringing an attorney into the discussion when they said it shouldn't be a problem. At that point, anyone would be reluctant to respond, especially in writing.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

alpineheightscc said:


> It seems I need to contact my attorney to even discuss Lynskey's honoring of their warranty.I purchased a helix o/s frameset in 2011,I bought an sram red group and Zipp 404 firecrest from my LBS.The price was much better locally.I raced it in 2011 without any problems.When I was changing tire this spring I noticed the non-drive chainstay has a notch actually rubbed into it.I changed to dura ace wheels and finished out the season.Just a few weeks I emailed a picture to a Lynskey salesman who informed me it should not be a problem .He also said for 2013 they has changed frame design to allow for 25c tires and wider rims.All I said was I would contact my cycling lawyer friend and ask him if I was being unreasonable about my complaint.They will not even discuss my problem,anymore.It seems when a customer mentions a lawyer their policy is to stop communicating.I could have bought the same wheels from Lynskey and was never informed there was a wheel or tire restriction when I bought the frame.I would never ever buy another Lynskey.I will let my attorney handle my problem.I f you think of doing business with Lynskey,think again


Of course they are going to stop communicating through normal channels. You just told them that for all intents and purposes, you were contacting a lawyer about the situation you are in to see if you have and actionable case, under the guise of " asking your cycling lawyer friend if you were being unreasonable". 

How did you expect them to respond after you subtly threatened them with legal action?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

alpineheightscc said:


> It seems I need to contact my attorney to even discuss Lynskey's honoring of their warranty.I purchased a helix o/s frameset in 2011,I bought an sram red group and Zipp 404 firecrest from my LBS.The price was much better locally.I raced it in 2011 without any problems.When I was changing tire this spring I noticed the non-drive chainstay has a notch actually rubbed into it.I changed to dura ace wheels and finished out the season.Just a few weeks I emailed a picture to a Lynskey salesman who informed me it should not be a problem .He also said for 2013 they has changed frame design to allow for 25c tires and wider rims.All I said was I would contact my cycling lawyer friend and ask him if I was being unreasonable about my complaint.They will not even discuss my problem,anymore.It seems when a customer mentions a lawyer their policy is to stop communicating.I could have bought the same wheels from Lynskey and was never informed there was a wheel or tire restriction when I bought the frame.I would never ever buy another Lynskey.I will let my attorney handle my problem.I f you think of doing business with Lynskey,think again


So let me get thris straight. The wheel caused a notch on the frame? But the frame is still in tact and not broken at the notch? And because they ignored you when you threatened them with your lawyering up, you are sursprised?

As for Lynskey selling the same wheels, maybe you got a defective wheel that had more side-to-side play than it was supposed to? Also, I don't think a frame maker has the responsibility to identify which wheels/tires are allowed on a given frame. 

Have you fallen into a fountain while texting and walking in a mall lately?
Texting Fail: Woman Falls in Fountain - YouTube


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

I guess maybe I wasn't thinking clearly.The salesman I bought the frame from said the rubbed chainstay wasn't a problem,not a framebuilder or engineer.To fix my chainstay the salesman said he could get me a price to do the work.It would not be covered under their warranty.My email to them asked for the price and stated I would talk to my friend (who happens to be a lawyer) why the warranty did not cover the work.Why would I not contact a lawyer when a company gives me no reason why the warranty does not apply??I've been wrong plenty of times before.I very well could be wrong now.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

alpineheightscc said:


> I guess maybe I wasn't thinking clearly.The salesman I bought the frame from said the rubbed chainstay wasn't a problem,not a framebuilder or engineer.To fix my chainstay the salesman said he could get me a price to do the work.It would not be covered under their warranty.My email to them asked for the price and stated I would talk to my friend (who happens to be a lawyer) why the warranty did not cover the work.Why would I not contact a lawyer when a company gives me no reason why the warranty does not apply??I've been wrong plenty of times before.I very well could be wrong now.


Speaking only for myself, I wouldn't contact a lawyer as a first step to conflict resolution in a warranty situation like this; I'd ask for further clarification and a reason for it being denied if I wasn't satisfied. 

I think that option was removed though, when you mentioned your cycling lawyer friend. People and companies don't like being threatened with legal action, especially as a first, right out of the box response. If I were in their shoes and someone mentioned 'lawyer', I wouldn't presume that they were mentioning the word 'lawyer' because they wanted to see if they were wrong. I would presume they were mentioning the word for the reason so many people mention the word, as a subtle threat to move others to action in their favor.

While it is reasonable for you to contact your lawyer friend for clarification, since you've informed them of your plans, it isn't reasonable for you to expect them to not presume you will pursue legal remedies if your friend says you have a case, is it?


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

After two weeks of emails I said I would talk to my lawyer,not at first.I would have rather they gave me a price the first day ,instead I got the feeling(right or wrong) that lynskey wanted me to forget the whole thing.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I must speak to my suing, I mean cycling lawyer, I mean friend before I have any more to say on this topic. :cryin:

Hey pal, you are only three posts into your time here. How about you abandon your login and pretend like this never happened. Re-join under a different login. Maybe "tihsepa" or something like that.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

alpineheightscc said:


> I guess maybe I wasn't thinking clearly.The salesman I bought the frame from said the rubbed chainstay wasn't a problem,not a framebuilder or engineer.To fix my chainstay the salesman said he could get me a price to do the work.It would not be covered under their warranty.My email to them asked for the price and stated I would talk to my friend (who happens to be a lawyer) why the warranty did not cover the work.Why would I not contact a lawyer when a company gives me no reason why the warranty does not apply??I've been wrong plenty of times before.I very well could be wrong now.


I don't get it. You mention only talking to your local shop. So when did Lynskey say directly to you that it wasn't covered by warranty?

If it was indeed caused by the wheel/tire rubbing against the frame, that is NOT a warranty-covered event.

When you mention "lawyer", all direct communication ceases and further communication is done through the lawyers.

ie: you screwed yourself.


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

I think you are right ,I'm screwed.I bought the frame directly from the manufacturer,everything else from my LBS,haven't contacted them.Beginning to think I'll just ride my skinny tires.I love the frame but just thought i should be able to use wheels that i could have purchase originally on the bike. Lynskey did mention they had a problem with rubbing and had changed frame design.Don't think i want my frame cut-up and fixed anyhow.


----------



## giantdefy2 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is from linskeys website:

"All Lynskey Performance Designs bicycle frames carry a limited lifetime warranty against manufacturing defects to the original owner. We reserve the option to repair or replace your frame, depending upon the identified issue and the repairs necessary.

If you have crashed your bike or drove your car into a parking deck while your bike was on top, then it is not covered under our warranty program, but we can help you fix it. Give us the details and we can determine the best solution for repair."

Using components not compatible ie wrong tire size or a wheel that flexes too much would not fall under frame manufacturing defect. You bought the frame and put your own mix and match parts. Your responsibility to ensure proper fit. Ive always assumed the helix was their Race frame which most racers use 23c tires. I know my Tarmac wont take a 25c without risking rubbing during a lean.


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

That's exactly my complaint,I did not ride 25c tires,I ride 23c just like everyone else.I also did not mix and match parts.I bought the same parts offered by Lynskey,but I purchased them from my LBS....I assumed proper fit because the bike was offered that way by Lynskey.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Bought everything else from the LBS. I own 6 Lynskey's and never had an issue with 23mm tires and many different wheel sets. Sounds like an issue with the wheelset or wheel installation. Sounds like the LBS needs to make it right not Lynskey.


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you for the additional photos. It does look like you have some rubbing going on. We can get you more room with either replacing or dimpling the chainstay on your current bike. Your frame was not design to use the new wider rims that are now available. If you want to do this I can get you the cost for
this so you can use your Firecrest wheelset.
Why was it not designed for the wider rims,I believe the same wheels were sold by Lynskey in 2011??If I had bought the wheels from Lynskey would they have honored their warranty??


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

alpineheightscc said:


> That's exactly my complaint,I did not ride 25c tires,I ride 23c just like everyone else.I also did not mix and match parts.I bought the same parts offered by Lynskey,but I purchased them from my LBS....I assumed proper fit because the bike was offered that way by Lynskey.


Wow I just read all this thread.
It seems like a horrible mess for the customer and business(Lynskey).
I am not a lawyer.
There must be a better way to handle this situation that will benefit both parties.
I have and am still thinking about buying a Lynskey as I am sure many others are.
After reading this thread I am sure many potential Lynskey customers have decided to move on to another builder.
Are we getting the WHOLE truth from the OP?
Why has Lynskey not given their side of the story?
I am not attacking either party!
Nothing good has come from the interaction for either party in this situation.
What happened to a symbiotic relationship?
Too many companies these days either do not know what customer service is or do not care! Try dealing with Panasonic, Microsoft or any software run on the computers OS, Sears...I have had bad interaction with all these companies.


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

I am the OP and I believe I have truthful.I could not remember 100% that the Zipp 404 Firecrest were sold by Lynskey or just pictured on their website.I emailed Lynskey that I was almost sure they were,which was ignored.I'll probably just ride narrow rims,I don't like Lawyers or trouble.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I changed from Cont 4000s to Pro4 tires on my bike and that gave me a little more clearance between the tire and the non-drive chainstay. Both brands were 23, not 25, on standard 19 to 20mm rims.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

In my opinion with the information I have gathered it seems Lynskey has made a VERY POOR decision not to make it right with the OP.
There seems to be NO excuse even if the OP unknowingly got on Lynskeys bad side for saying he was going to talk it over with his friend the lawyer. Lynskey still made a mistake with the bike build, admits it... and does nothing.
Seemingly the big mistake by the OP is giving his money to Lynskey.
The facts presented here are:
1) OP buys a faulty bike from Lynskey
2) Lynskey in return for money gives the guy a bike that they then or at the very least now know and admit there is a fault/defect/problem with their product
3) Lynskey does nothing

Show me were my logic and information as presented here is wrong.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> In my opinion with the information I have gathered it seems Lynskey has made a VERY POOR decision not to make it right with the OP.
> There seems to be NO excuse even if the OP unknowingly got on Lynskeys bad side for saying he was going to talk it over with his friend the lawyer. Lynskey still made a mistake with the bike build, admits it... and does nothing.
> Seemingly the big mistake by the OP is giving his money to Lynskey.
> The facts presented here are:
> ...


For all we know this alpineheightscc guy is full of it. Thats where your logic is flawed. He comes here pounding his chest about his lawyer, finds no support and then goes away. My vote is that he screwed up his own frame and is unhappy about it. Linskey knows what they are doing. Sounds like BS to me.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> In my opinion with the information I have gathered it seems Lynskey has made a VERY POOR decision not to make it right with the OP.
> There seems to be NO excuse even if the OP unknowingly got on Lynskeys bad side for saying he was going to talk it over with his friend the lawyer. Lynskey still made a mistake with the bike build, admits it... and does nothing.
> Seemingly the big mistake by the OP is giving his money to Lynskey.
> The facts presented here are:
> ...


Okay, Here is where your logic and information is wrong.

You started out with the statement, "the facts presented here are:" when you have no idea if they are in fact, facts. I presume that the OP isn't lying, but short of verifying that, they aren't 'facts', are they? 
1) How do we know it was faulty?
2) Based on what I read, I didn't see Lynskey admitting any fault.
3) Lynskey stopped responding after being told that lawyers were getting involved.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

sculpin said:


> Okay, Here is where your logic and information is wrong.
> 
> You started out with the statement, "the facts presented here are:" when you have no idea if they are in fact, facts. I presume that the OP isn't lying, but short of verifying that, they aren't 'facts', are they?
> 1) How do we know it was faulty?
> ...


Yes the more correct term would have been information vs facts.
You my friend are correct!
Would you like curtain number 1, 2, or 3


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

After 2 weeks of emailing back and forth, maybe you should hire a for the lawyer.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> In my opinion with the information I have gathered it seems Lynskey has made a VERY POOR decision not to make it right with the OP.
> There seems to be NO excuse even if the OP unknowingly got on Lynskeys bad side for saying he was going to talk it over with his friend the lawyer. Lynskey still made a mistake with the bike build, admits it... and does nothing.
> Seemingly the big mistake by the OP is giving his money to Lynskey.
> The facts presented here are:
> ...


i'd counter and say at worst, it wasn't faulty but poorly designed. At worst. At the time the frame was produced, it was perfectly suited for the standard rim width. Now that wider road rims are becoming more prevalent, new frames have adjusted but when yours was produced, the tire/rim clearance the OP's frame provided was perfectly acceptable.


----------



## alpineheightscc (Nov 24, 2012)

It seems like almost all off you are adults....make up your own mind.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

alpineheightscc said:


> It seems like almost all off you are adults....make up your own mind.


ok, that was funny! (i'm assuming you were being TIC)

regardless, i have nothing against you. just thought you were being a bit unreasonable with your expectations from lynskey. sorry you had that happen to your frame. truly, i am. good luck getting it resolved.


----------



## drejr1 (Dec 11, 2006)

alpineheightscc said:


> I am the OP and I believe I have truthful.I could not remember 100% that the Zipp 404 Firecrest were sold by Lynskey or just pictured on their website.I emailed Lynskey that I was almost sure they were,which was ignored.I'll probably just ride narrow rims,I don't like Lawyers or trouble.


Doug, we hold nothing but the highest regard for you and do know that you have loved your bike since you bought it from us. I think if everybody will take a minute (well, it is a rather long article therefore reserve about 10 minutes to read the whole thing) to read this Slowtwitch synopsis of the evolution of the Zipp traditional V-shape 404 to the now only option available 404 Firecrest, you will understand better the conflict with tight chain stays and this new design.

Zipp Firecrest 404s are the new 808s - Slowtwitch.com 

When you purchased your bike in February of 2011, all our racing geometry road frames were designed and built, as they had been since our young company's inception, with "a-symmetric" chain stays in order to increase BB stiffness and thereby enhance power transfer efficiency. Until this year, our line of race bikes have been designed to run up to a 23c tire and this has been clearly stated on anything published by Lynskey.

Beginning with model year 2012, we now build all our road bikes using a symmetric chain stay design, meaning that both drive and non drive stays are ovalized vertically. This, in reaction to more racers choosing to run a 25c tire and the now wider profile of racing wheels like the Firecrest series from Zipp, is a great solution to consumer requests and race bike design evolution. To say that the 2010 and 2011 Helix OS and R440 were of faulty design would be like saying Apple needed only to introduce the iPhone 1st generation, and since there now is an iPhone 5, anyone who has ever owned a previous year model is owed the new one maybe because Siri has burst onto the scene ??? (a joke people)

Therefore, after numerous conversations attempting to help you understand why tire rub from a 25c tire and wider than V-shape new wheel design wasn't a frame manufacturer's defect warranty issue, only to have you threaten to turn this over to your lawyer friend, a calm and calculated decision to end the conversation was made. The 404s that we sold on our website in February of 2011 were the standard 404 clinchers, not the Firecrest design still in development.

There is really no blame on either side, Doug wants his bike to work well with new technology wheels. When the bike he purchased was designed and built, these wheels weren't even available. We saw a need and modified a design that had served racing cyclists well for 15 or more years. Things change, things get better, companies like us try to stay up with trends in their industry. Let's go ride.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> After reading this thread I am sure many potential Lynskey customers have decided to move on to another builder.
> Are we getting the WHOLE truth from the OP?
> Why has Lynskey not given their side of the story?
> I am not attacking either party!


Seriously? "Horrible mess"? I'd say that Lynskey's side of the story is their published warranty statement. What exactly did they do wrong? Were I in the market for TI, they'd be the first I would call. Or, their excellent local dealer that's been working with them (successfully) for years. 

Jamming a wheel that doesn't fit into the frame and then riding it for (how many miles?) with somehow not noticing the problem doesn't seem like their fault to me.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Lynskey was top notch back when he operated Litespeed too, AGB ruined that when they bought him out.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Aside from all this I think a little more clearance wouldn't go amiss on some frames.
When you can't run a 25 mm tyre, that is tight.


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

This entire conversation is stupid.

As a three time Lynskey Owner (2010 Sportive, 2011 R230, and 2011 CooperCX), I have found the company and its employees to be extremely accommodating each and every time I work with them pre and post sales. Yes, you can think they are just trying to sell me more bikes, but at some point I am not going to need any more so I see their support as an amazing part of the experience of being in the "Lynskey Family".

Just this week I traded in my CooperCx for a Sportive Disc. My guess is they made about $10 on the deal but getting me on the right frame and the right size was really important to them.

Why would you think Lynskey would respond once you threatened legal action?

Rather than email, did you ever think to call them and speak to to them? email is one of the worst forms of communication because it is not fluid like a phone call.

Do you know that most for-profit companies must save all of their emails in case they ever face litigation. By mentioning legal action (speaking to your friend) in an email you probably forced them into not only saving your emails but I am sure they had to stop communicating with you.

Also, why would anyone think that a company is going to communicate with you via a message board? Conversations on these boards get nasty really fast.

Why not look through all of the amazing reviews of this company and its products on this board?

I am sorry but it seems you did this to yourself.

As to others who "would never buy from Lynskey", my guess is you were not going to in the first place so it does not really matter.

This entire thread just irritates me because I have had a much different experience with Lynskey and I know they always do right by their customers.

I have a running joke with Lynskey that I will probably never purchase another fork from them....and they do not even make the forks they supply but have always stood by them:
- When I received my R230 the Easton EC70 fork was damaged....they sent me a new one - no questions asked. 
- When the Cane Creek headset would not install on my R230...they told me to send it back and they would send me another one or just refund my money. I did not want to wait until a new one arrived so I had my LBS install a King headset and took a refund from Lynskey.
- When my CooperCX arrived the steel fork was not drilled for a fender as pictured on the website. They sent a new drilled fork....it had scratches (hairline surface stuff that no normal person would care about and would have been worse after my first ride) so they sent a new one. The third one came and it had a dimple in one of the fork legs. After much debate, I decided to agree with them that the dimple was there to give more clearance for the rotor....did they get mad? Did they get irritated for the time they spent trying to show me this dimple was a design element and not something that happened in shipping? No, they sent me a t-shirt and said thanks for being a good sport about the situation...even though most of it was my lack of knowledge because it was my first disc brake bike.


I am also very involved with the 25c thing. Check their facebook page or call Don @ Lynskey and he will tell you how many forks I tried that could not fit a 25c Michelin Lithion tire. I sent him a great deal of pictures showing the clearance issue was with the forks and not with the R230 (I purchased with my own money and tested more than 5 forks). Only later did I find out that the Lithion runs big - was it their fault or mine? What is interesting is that they said it was customers like me requesting more clearance that had them make the change. More importantly, why would Lynskey think a HelixOS would need a 25c...it's a race bike which is made very clear on their website. Wider rims like the A23 by Velocity which makes a 23c sit on the rim like a 25c came out after the HelixOS so how can you expect it or other similar wider rims and wheels to work?


If I were you, I would call them, explain why you wanted to talk to your lawyer friend, and maybe something good will come out of this....or maybe not, but know that they cannot possibly be responsible for another manufacturers product that might be malfunctioning or not meant for their product...caveat emptor!


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I assume this responsive post (#43) is from Lynskey. Correct?



drejr1 said:


> Doug, we hold nothing but the highest regard for you and do know that you have loved your bike since you bought it from us. I think if everybody will take a minute (well, it is a rather long article therefore reserve about 10 minutes to read the whole thing) to read this Slowtwitch synopsis of the evolution of the Zipp traditional V-shape 404 to the now only option available 404 Firecrest, you will understand better the conflict with tight chain stays and this new design.
> 
> Zipp Firecrest 404s are the new 808s - Slowtwitch.com
> 
> ...


----------



## drejr1 (Dec 11, 2006)

rgordin said:


> I assume this responsive post (#43) is from Lynskey. Correct?


it is.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

drejr1 said:


> it is.


I couldn't understand why subsequent posts missed yours. I thought you did a good job of addressing the issues raised and that it was a wise thing to do. As an attorney, I think that legal threats are sometimes the worst way to try to resolve issues.


----------



## drejr1 (Dec 11, 2006)

rgordin said:


> I couldn't understand why subsequent posts missed yours. I thought you did a good job of addressing the issues raised and that it was a wise thing to do.


thank you. Never want anyone to think we hide from conversations about our bikes, whether on forums or thru our normal channels on the website or phone. We do our best to stay on top of trends and new product introductions, and make adjustments to meet customer expectations as quickly and completely as we can. enjoy whatever you ride.

Don Erwin


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

NYCfixie said:


> This entire conversation is stupid.
> 
> As a three time Lynskey Owner (2010 Sportive, 2011 R230, and 2011 CooperCX), I have found the company and its employees to be extremely accommodating each and every time I work with them pre and post sales. Yes, you can think they are just trying to sell me more bikes, but at some point I am not going to need any more so I see their support as an amazing part of the experience of being in the "Lynskey Family".
> 
> !


I frequent other cycling forums besides this one, and your reply in regards to Lynskey being an amazing experience ECHO's...echo's the responses I've read from other owners, in fact I've never read a negative report which is rare in today's world. 

If I had the extra cash to buy a Lynskey Cooper similarly equipped as a Motobecane TI Team I would do that without thinking about it. 

Like I mentioned before when Lynskey was in control of Litespeed they too had an excellent reputation, I even a knew a lady who owned a Blade that ripped at the water bottle boss and Litespeed, under the direction of Lynskey at the time, replaced the frame no questions asked. The new Blade she's had for many years without any more issues, we never found out what caused it other then some sort of manufacturing issue, we thought the tube may have been milled to thin at the boss area, and Litespeed nor Lysnkey mills the tubes, they buy the tubes then their cut to make a frame.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

armybikerider said:


> In the midst of so many ABG warranty fiascos, both on this forum and others that I've seen, I just had to give Lynskey a little publicity for their warranty service.
> 
> The paint on the head tube badge on my 2009 R330 is starting to peel very slightly. I emailed them and the next day I received an email telling me a new badge was on the way.
> 
> David


I suppose I should make a comment - Most Ti builders are small builders and they cannot afford "great warranty service" and you'll get a fight for anything outside of something unarguably their fault. This is why I choose not to do business with small builders no matter how much respect I might have for their products. If you buy their products just be ready to have long waiting periods and possible arguments about causes and exact problems. On the other hand - have a problem with a Trek and POOF you have a new one.


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom Kunich said:


> I suppose I should make a comment - Most Ti builders are small builders and they cannot afford "great warranty service" and you'll get a fight for anything outside of something unarguably their fault. This is why I choose not to do business with small builders no matter how much respect I might have for their products. If you buy their products just be ready to have long waiting periods and possible arguments about causes and exact problems. On the other hand - have a problem with a Trek and POOF you have a new one.


That's great IF you want a Trek. Last I checked Trek doesn't produce or sell titanium frames.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tom Kunich said:


> I suppose I should make a comment - Most Ti builders are small builders and they cannot afford "great warranty service" and you'll get a fight for anything outside of something unarguably their fault. This is why I choose not to do business with small builders no matter how much respect I might have for their products. If you buy their products just be ready to have long waiting periods and possible arguments about causes and exact problems. On the other hand - have a problem with a Trek and POOF you have a new one.


POOF did you say? A friend of mine had a problem with a CF frame cracking and Trek said it wasn't covered due to normal wear and tear which is excluded from their warranty; his bike was 5 or 6 years old; this is similar to what happened to be with another company after 14 months and 8,000 miles my Scandium frame cracked, they got out their warranty too by saying it was fatigue. 

If a company can get out of the warranty they'll get out of it, just read their warranties and you'll see what's covered and not covered.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

armybikerider said:


> That's great IF you want a Trek. Last I checked Trek doesn't produce or sell titanium frames.


There is a very good reason for that. On the whole carbon fiber is a much better material. Properly made it is much longer lived, lighter and far more easy to design "the perfect bike". My Emonda and Madone are the closest thing to perfect as I've owned in 40 years or more of riding. I was NOT impressed with my Colnago Bititan or another titanium Colnago that had an oversize downtube to try and keep the damn thing from flexing all over the place and failed.

I don't wish to knock small time builders because many people are quite satisfied with their products. People like Lynsky in particular are very well respected. But you notice that our friend that started this string never came back to describe how everything was resolved. I would bet that it was more a communications error and a bike shop that wasn't very good.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tom Kunich said:


> There is a very good reason for that. On the whole carbon fiber is a much better material. Properly made it is much longer lived, lighter and far more easy to design "the perfect bike". My Emonda and Madone are the closest thing to perfect as I've owned in 40 years or more of riding. I was NOT impressed with my Colnago Bititan or another titanium Colnago that had an oversize downtube to try and keep the damn thing from flexing all over the place and failed.
> 
> I don't wish to knock small time builders because many people are quite satisfied with their products. People like Lynsky in particular are very well respected. But you notice that our friend that started this string never came back to describe how everything was resolved. I would bet that it was more a communications error and a bike shop that wasn't very good.


 I disagree that CF lasts the longest, we still have steel bikes that are over 100 years old still around, Sheldon Brown use to commute everyday on a 1918 Ranger (if I recall the year and make correctly) for years; we have tons of steel bikes from the 40's on up still kicking around just fine, you let me know how that turns out with CF...of course you and I are going be dead before either one us can prove the other wrong...LOL! But I know one professional bike mechanic where I live who's been doing bike mechanics for over 30 years, and he's seen a lot more failed CF bike frames than he ever saw of any other material, he won't buy a CF bike, and he works for a shop that sells them! That's all I'm going to say about it with you or anyone else, and there is a lot more I can say about it, but I don't want to get into a pissing war here, Road Bike Review doesn't need that happening.

I haven't climbed mountains for 20 years so I lost my mountain legs, in addition to age, all I can tell you is that I can't get my lowend Lynskey Peloton to flex in a matter that is noticeable to me.


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

We could argue this all day long and then some....and in the end we'll agree to disagree.

"On the whole carbon fiber is a much better material." Says who? And I'm sorry but the word "better" is subjective and only relevant to the person that said it. Your better may not be my better.

My 2009 Lynskey R331 has 68,900+ miles and is still going strong after 10 years. It IS NOT flexy and I think "better" than any plastic bike I've ever ridden, in my 40 years of riding. 

But the bike that I'm really waiting for is my new custom Chris Bishop. Oh but then you don't like "small time builders" so you wouldn't be interested in a new steel bike, made to order in a fast road geometry with room for 30's. 

I. Can't. Wait.

So no plastic, I mean carbon fiber for me thank you very much. I'll take hand made metal any and every day of the week.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

armybikerider said:


> We could argue this all day long and then some....and in the end we'll agree to disagree.
> 
> "On the whole carbon fiber is a much better material." Says who? And I'm sorry but the word "better" is subjective and only relevant to the person that said it. Your better may not be my better.
> 
> ...


I test rode at least a dozen different CF bikes including the Specialized one that had the Zertz inserts, the Specialized was indeed the most comfortable of all the CF bikes I rode, but 2 friends of mine had TI bikes, one was a low end Motobecane, and the other was a high end Serotta, both felt superior to any of the CF bikes in comfort. Both the Moto and the Serotta had what I thought were noodly CF forks which is the second reason I went with the Enve 2.0 fork, and my friend with the Moto last year switched his fork to a Enve 2.0 and is totally happy with how the front end feels now; the other guy had his Serotta for awhile and liked how his CF fork felt.

That is a problem with TI bikes is that you have to use a CF fork, but it's the main reason I went with the 2.0 because while the 1.0 was a bit lighter it held a 224 pound rider, the 3.0 was good for 350 pounds, and even though I weigh 170 pounds I wanted to make sure the fork was over engineered for my weight which in turn would be more reliable over the long haul, I guess I'll find out. I also opted for a Cane Creek 110 headset because it supposedly supports the steerer tube better, not sure if that's true but I thought why not?


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

froze said:


> I disagree that CF lasts the longest, we still have steel bikes that are over 100 years old still around, Sheldon Brown use to commute everyday on a 1918 Ranger (if I recall the year and make correctly) for years; we have tons of steel bikes from the 40's on up still kicking around just fine, you let me know how that turns out with CF...of course you and I are going be dead before either one us can prove the other wrong...LOL! But I know one professional bike mechanic where I live who's been doing bike mechanics for over 30 years, and he's seen a lot more failed CF bike frames than he ever saw of any other material, he won't buy a CF bike, and he works for a shop that sells them! That's all I'm going to say about it with you or anyone else, and there is a lot more I can say about it, but I don't want to get into a pissing war here, Road Bike Review doesn't need that happening.
> 
> I haven't climbed mountains for 20 years so I lost my mountain legs, in addition to age, all I can tell you is that I can't get my lowend Lynskey Peloton to flex in a matter that is noticeable to me.


Because there are old steel bikes doesn't mean that carbon fiber isn't longer lived properly made.

I absolutely agree that there are very few places in which you can flex any bike enough to be disturbing but there are several places around here. And it isn't a welcome thing to have the bike doing 40+ mph and have the steering grow light.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tom Kunich said:


> Because there are old steel bikes doesn't mean that carbon fiber isn't longer lived properly made.
> 
> I absolutely agree that there are very few places in which you can flex any bike enough to be disturbing but there are several places around here. And it isn't a welcome thing to have the bike doing 40+ mph and have the steering grow light.


What bike were you on that the steering grew light? I've gone 58 mph down Tram Way in Palm Springs Calif on a steel bike and the bike never felt light. Racing pros have exceeded 75 mph many times on all sorts of materials over the 100 plus years that race has been ran, and I never heard anyone complain the steering went light. I took my Lynskey to Pittsburgh and found myself doing 48 going down one of their many hills and never felt the bike going light. 

So you have to explain that further.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

froze said:


> What bike were you on that the steering grew light? I've gone 58 mph down Tram Way in Palm Springs Calif on a steel bike and the bike never felt light. Racing pros have exceeded 75 mph many times on all sorts of materials over the 100 plus years that race has been ran, and I never heard anyone complain the steering went light. I took my Lynskey to Pittsburgh and found myself doing 48 going down one of their many hills and never felt the bike going light.
> 
> So you have to explain that further.


I have absolutely no idea what you think you're talking about. Bumps at speed is what I'm talking about. Going down a straight road sure isn't any accomplishment.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tom Kunich said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you think you're talking about. Bumps at speed is what I'm talking about. Going down a straight road sure isn't any accomplishment.


what are you talking about? I use to race in mountains all over So Calif, those roads were far from smooth, and Tramway wasn't smooth when I went down it, ruts and cracked pavement from the heat, I'm sure they've probably paved it several times since i've been down it. But you don't possibly think that the guy in the TDF are riding down straight smooth roads do you? And neither were back roads of S Calif mountains either.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

armybikerider said:


> We could argue this all day long and then some....and in the end we'll agree to disagree.
> 
> "On the whole carbon fiber is a much better material." Says who? And I'm sorry but the word "better" is subjective and only relevant to the person that said it. Your better may not be my better.
> 
> ...


Why would I want some small time builder when I have my Lemond Zurich made from oversize Reynolds 853 and made by Trek? It is nice that you're willing to put your life into the hands of some builder that you could never make any recovery from if they do a crappy job but I had enough of that from IRS (A rather large Italian company whose response to their carbon fiber fork having one leg that wasn't even glued onto the crown was "We didn't advertise in the US so we are not liable"). Now I have the rest of my life to take anti-seizure medication and not be able to feel the front half of my feet. I have very little balance and need to maintain a visual horizon or I can fall down. My riding without a lock-down is reduced to 5 or 6 thousand miles a year and only 200,000 feet of climbing. But then I suppose at 75 that might happen to anyone.

And I never figured that I would keep some bike for 11 years unless it was the best there is. I ride with a group and one of them purchased a new Lynsky. He was rather proud of it with one of the first Di2 set-ups. From across the street I could see a failed weld and pointed it out to him. Lynsky didn't argue with him but I don't know how you could since the top tube weld to the head tube failed and the crack extended into the head tube for an inch.

Now, of course your welds might last forever. But all it takes is a sand grain size spot of titanium oxide in a weld to expand into an entire fractured weld over time.

As for custom built steel bikes: I saw one where the builder forgot to braze one lug altogether and it was hidden by a rather nice paint job for 2 months or so before it failed. Luckily it was the seat-tube bottom bracket lug and control wasn't too badly compromised and he could even ride it home. "Gee, I'm sorry" isn't going to hack it if you are killed because of such a failure.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tom Kunich said:


> Why would I want some small time builder when I have my Lemond Zurich made from oversize Reynolds 853 and made by Trek? It is nice that you're willing to put your life into the hands of some builder that you could never make any recovery from if they do a crappy job but I had enough of that from IRS (A rather large Italian company whose response to their carbon fiber fork having one leg that wasn't even glued onto the crown was "We didn't advertise in the US so we are not liable"). Now I have the rest of my life to take anti-seizure medication and not be able to feel the front half of my feet. I have very little balance and need to maintain a visual horizon or I can fall down. My riding without a lock-down is reduced to 5 or 6 thousand miles a year and only 200,000 feet of climbing. But then I suppose at 75 that might happen to anyone.
> 
> And I never figured that I would keep some bike for 11 years unless it was the best there is. I ride with a group and one of them purchased a new Lynsky. He was rather proud of it with one of the first Di2 set-ups. From across the street I could see a failed weld and pointed it out to him. Lynsky didn't argue with him but I don't know how you could since the top tube weld to the head tube failed and the crack extended into the head tube for an inch.
> 
> ...


I thought there is something wrong with you, and yup, I'm right! You just like to argue nonsense with whomever. maybe it's your age playing games with you, maybe it's that crash you had that scrambled your mind, (sorry about the crash, unfortunate crap happens), either all that or you're just a grumpy old man.

First you started in on me about some smooth road nonsense, now you're telling people that small builders aren't worth a damn and only large builders like Trek is...this is completely laughable. You obviously know very little about Lynskey or you would have never said what you said, Lynskey got was a pioneer in the US for building stuff out of titanium, and he was and still is the best, he became so well appreciated he was contacted by the US government and later by NASA to build various projects with titanium for the space program. In 1984 he decided to branch off and make titanium bicycles for production, so he created and founded Litespeed, where the technology and techniques he developed and used to build TI bikes became the text book for ALL other TI builders that followed him including the real expensive builders. He sold Litespeed only to have a rift developed between the new owners so Lynskey instead of retiring open another TI bike manufacture to compete against Litespeed and called it Lynskey.

If you go to Litespeed's website and read all about the history of Litespeed (which they fail to give any credit to Lynskey on their website) but ALL, and I mean ALL of those innovations were by Lynskey. Lynskey created Lynskey company with more of an eye toward the upper masses, so they make their bikes a bit cheaper than they use to with Litespeed that marketed toward the upper few instead of the upper masses. Doesn't mean Lynskey makes bad bikes whatsoever, but there was no one making TI bikes that upper masses could afford, so Lynskey changed that.

Any bike can have a problem, I sort of doubt the story you said because I seriously don't believe the owner would have missed a failed weld point with a crack, nor do I believe you could see that from across the street. I've seen failed Trek bikes too, so even if you are telling the truth, what does it prove? Not a damn thing.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not impressed with you in the slightest. Like all of these groups there are the people who like to think themselves heroes. You aren't. You're the guy who has to post on every subject because you're the group hero. I just went out for a couple of hours and put in 25 miles and 2,000 ft of climbing. Since nothing is open and you can't stop anywhere for a break and coffee I can't do my usual distances and climbs.

But at least I'm not posting with a picture like you are. That pretty much matches your posting personality.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tom Kunich said:


> I'm not impressed with you in the slightest. Like all of these groups there are the people who like to think themselves heroes. You aren't. You're the guy who has to post on every subject because you're the group hero. I just went out for a couple of hours and put in 25 miles and 2,000 ft of climbing. Since nothing is open and you can't stop anywhere for a break and coffee I can't do my usual distances and climbs.
> 
> But at least I'm not posting with a picture like you are. That pretty much matches your posting personality.


I'm sorry you feel left out of the hero's club, it's exclusive, and since I am a hero all the coffee shops open when they see me come by. You got me on the mountains because I don't have any where I live now, but I did do a 70 mile ride today with 75 pounds of gear and bike and no coffee just to see if I could...but heros do that sort of stuff you know.


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom Kunich said:


> Why would I want some small time builder when I have my Lemond Zurich made from oversize Reynolds 853 and made by Trek? It is nice that you're willing to put your life into the hands of some builder that you could never make any recovery from if they do a crappy job but I had enough of that from IRS (A rather large Italian company whose response to their carbon fiber fork having one leg that wasn't even glued onto the crown was "We didn't advertise in the US so we are not liable"). Now I have the rest of my life to take anti-seizure medication and not be able to feel the front half of my feet. I have very little balance and need to maintain a visual horizon or I can fall down. My riding without a lock-down is reduced to 5 or 6 thousand miles a year and only 200,000 feet of climbing. But then I suppose at 75 that might happen to anyone.
> 
> And I never figured that I would keep some bike for 11 years unless it was the best there is. I ride with a group and one of them purchased a new Lynsky. He was rather proud of it with one of the first Di2 set-ups. From across the street I could see a failed weld and pointed it out to him. Lynsky didn't argue with him but I don't know how you could since the top tube weld to the head tube failed and the crack extended into the head tube for an inch.
> 
> ...


I've had enough of the chest thumping bull ****. I've got no time for you or this forum. I'm out of here!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

armybikerider said:


> I've had enough of the chest thumping bull ****. I've got no time for you or this forum. I'm out of here!


Don't go just ignore him, he went by another name on another forum called CyclingTom, and that's what he did, day in and day out, I left that forum because of him, but we can't just leave every forum or there be none left for us to go to.

So stick around and just put him on the ignore list, so that's what I did on the other forum, I went back and ignored him. He is an expert at getting people pissed off but knows very little about cycling though he'll pretend he does and comes up with all sorts of stuff like he wrote the white paper about how helmets don't do anything, just weird stuff he'll come up with. He can control himself because he eventually, after a very long time, went up against a Mod and got kicked off for 6 months, but he's back and being sane there so far. So he does this for fun, because if he can be sane at another forum he can be sane here.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

froze said:


> So stick around and just put him on the ignore list.............


Or just make more popcorn.


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

froze said:


> Don't go just ignore him, he went by another name on another forum called CyclingTom, and that's what he did, day in and day out, I left that forum because of him, but we can't just leave every forum or there be none left for us to go to.
> 
> So stick around and just put him on the ignore list, so that's what I did on the other forum, I went back and ignored him. He is an expert at getting people pissed off but knows very little about cycling though he'll pretend he does and comes up with all sorts of stuff like he wrote the white paper about how helmets don't do anything, just weird stuff he'll come up with. He can control himself because he eventually, after a very long time, went up against a Mod and got kicked off for 6 months, but he's back and being sane there so far. So he does this for fun, because if he can be sane at another forum he can be sane here.


Thanks. Ignore activated.

Anyone wonder why I have only posted 66 times in 11 years?? It's because of a$$holes like him.


----------

